# Please tell me there is SOME way to get my periods regular again!



## KaylaBeanie (Jan 27, 2009)

I got my period when I was 12, and it came every 27-29 days like clockwork for years. When I was 17, I started on the pill and took various forms (a few different types and then the nuva) and finally went off shortly after turning 19, for many reasons including weight gain, depression and my relationship ending. There is a family history of issues with the pill, my mom, grandma and aunt all experienced the same side effects, so I can't take it again. I'm planning to get a copper IUD when preventing pregnancy becomes an issue again.

Anyhow, I went off the nuva in November 2008 and my periods have not returned to normal. I've been charting since then, so here are my charts/info.

Actual Chart

Dates 1

Dates 2

Clearly, they are all over the place. I know that it probably doesn't seem like that big of a deal, but this is going to drive me NUTS! It sucks having to lug my cloth and diva with me all the time, never knowing if my period will start on day 26 or day 33. Right now, I'm on day 32 with no signs of an impending period, other than the twingey cramps I've gotten every few hours the last several days. I know there are no lady issues going on, I'm STD free, have never been pregnant, and I ovulate every month but only from one side, if that makes a difference.

Is there anything I can possibly do to regulate my beloved aunt flo? Normally I'd go to the gyno to get it checked out, but I moved less than a year ago and haven't even begun to search for a new one. MDC mamas have a huge bounty of knowledge on this kind of thing, so please...help me! I tried red raspberry leaf tea for cramps several months ago, and it did help a little, but it tastes so gross to me. Could drinking it regularly help? I'm willing to do just about anything.


----------



## Mother Cake (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't know about convincing your cycle to be regular again, but I would ask what type of charting you are using. If you use a method (like the symptothermal or billings method) that helps you pinpoint O each month, have you noticed a pattern related to the number of days between O and AF? I charted for years just because I had somewhat unpredictable cycles, but the number of days between O and AF was always 11 or 12. So I knew when to expect AF based on that, even if the number of days from AF to AF varied.

I know that's not the info you wanted, but it might help in the meantime, until you can get things regular again.


----------

